# Springfield-Armory XD45



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I found a used one in a pawn shop. It's the dark earth two-tone, is in excellent condition and comes with two hi-cap mags., all the paperwork, case with stickers intact, and two plastic holsters and what appears to be an extra grip adapter. 

Overall, it's a good solid 98% condition. I don't have any experience with this gun, but would like some opinions on it, before I go back tomorrow and try to strike a deal on it. 

The pawn shop has $499.00 + tax (approx. 9.7%) on it. I do have some NIB trading material to offer up on it. I'm just trying to get an idea as to it's worth beings that it's used. 

TIA!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I can definitely recommend the XD45. $499 is a bit on the high side. I would offer $450, although prices are up everywhere. Maybe he'd go $499 out the door ?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just bought an XDM .45 and it is a tack driver, for a striker fired pistol they are top notch


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, cool, thanks for the replies.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Update: I ended up buying it. 

$425.00 OTD. :mrgreen:


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Update: I ended up buying it.
> 
> $425.00 OTD. :mrgreen:


With that tax rate, you did good.

I bought a used (only slightly) XD40 for $425 out the door, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I just bought one of these for my XD-45.

http://www.guystoreusa.com/holsters...cal/fits-springfield-xd-9-40-45acp-rotretpdl/

I have the same exact holster for my SIG P250C and it works great.


----------

